
TEDTalks as of 06.16.11 - robg
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pjGlYH-8AK8ffDa6o2bYlXg&gid=0
======
ecaron
It is still really disappointing that TED never released the Sarah Silverman
talk ([http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/15/the-ted-v-sarah-
silverman-f...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/15/the-ted-v-sarah-silverman-
fight-turns-really-retarded/)). Isn't it their purpose to expose the ideas,
and ours to contemplate them?

~~~
newhouseb
Yeah but TED talks are _heavily_ edited from how they appear live on stage.
TED puts an insane amount of effort into making the talks appear fluid and
this is subconsciously I think partly why TED has been successful (everyone
seems inhumanely perfect and articulate). If a TED talk bombs, it can be
tricky to edit it into a coherent whole - I can imagine this is doubly hard
with a comedian because timing is so important.

Source: I bombed a TED talk at TED 2011 in long beach. But I'm only 22 so
hopefully I'll have a chance to do it again right in the future :)

~~~
_corbett
Ah, I saw this talk from a live stream! Really felt your pain but I think the
audience was sympathetic. I took it as a good lesson to have a demo-fallback
which also works offline, although admittedly that's not as realistic.

~~~
newhouseb
we did have a fallback which worked offline. the problem was that without wifi
we had to rely on the iPad's compass (previously, with wifi i was proxying
gyroscope data from iPod Touches tucked in the back of the iPad cases) -
normally this would have worked fine. when we were onstage with so many
cameras there was so much current flying around that the compasses went
completely haywire and we were truly fscked. I wasn't kidding when I said on
stage that if the iPad 2 had come out a week earlier we wouldn't be having any
problems :)

------
hs
for you who don't have flash and don't feel like clicking to download, you can
download an xml format file from [http://metated.petarmaric.com/metalinks/TED-
talks-grouped-by...](http://metated.petarmaric.com/metalinks/TED-talks-
grouped-by-year-in-low-quality.metalink)

then we can script to extract the xml file get the ted videos, like:

wget -c -O "1984/Nicholas Negroponte in 1984 makes 5 predictions.mp4"
<http://www.ted.com/talks/download/video/4837/talk/230> wget -c -O "1990/Frank
Gehry as a young rebel.mp4"
<http://www.ted.com/talks/download/video/4047/talk/231> wget -c -O "1998/Aimee
Mullins on running.mp4"
<http://www.ted.com/talks/download/video/5996/talk/443>

...

wget -c -O "2011/Wadah Khanfar - A historic moment in the Arab world.mp4"
<http://www.ted.com/talks/download/video/11071/talk/1084> wget -c -O
"2011/Wael Ghonim - Inside the Egyptian revolution.mp4"
<http://www.ted.com/talks/download/video/11086/talk/1086>

~~~
younata
I wrote a script to do that for you. [1] (and am having my server download the
first fifty listed in the xml file). I'd like to point out that there's a
little bit under a thousand talks, so I highly recommend you only download a
few videos at a time. (each video is about 40 mebibytes. [2] Roughly 40 gigs
of video.)

[1] <http://pastebin.com/RXzTpbGt>

[2] Average obtained by downloading 50 videos, and averaging those.

Edit: fixed bug in script.

~~~
fs111
"Download 'em all" for firefox supports metalink, no need for a script

------
spoiledtechie
Love this spread sheet!!! Who ever built, keep it up! There is just something
so simple as a spreadsheet instead of tons of useless graphics especially when
you already know and love the product.

------
ww520
Channel 264 in topchan.tv is for the TED videos. You can watch all of them one
after another.

<http://www.topchan.tv/show/public1/264>

------
lpolovets
It's low on the list, but my favorite is:

Ric Elias: 3 things I learned while my plane crashed
(<http://www.ted.com/talks/ric_elias.html>)

"Ric Elias had a front-row seat on Flight 1549, the plane that crash-landed in
the Hudson River in New York in January 2009. What went through his mind as
the doomed plane went down? At TED, he tells his story publicly for the first
time."

~~~
maeon3
"Don't argue about things that don't matter with the people that matter".
Powerful words there.

~~~
hugh3
The great thing about HN is that it provides an opportunity to do the
opposite.

------
makeramen
Love TED talks for the amount of information that is freely available to
anyone with an internet connection. Alot of it isn't terribly useful, but just
knowing what kind of amazing things the top minds in the world are thinking
about and working on is a great way to remind ourselves what is really going
on in the rest of the world outside of our current social bubbles.

------
tnorthcutt
TED talks sorted by "engagement": <http://goo.gl/zFAp7>

~~~
rmk
This spreadsheet is gone. Google says its might have been deleted by the
owner.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Is it still gone for you? I just checked and can see it.

------
maverhick
Does anyone know of a way to keep synching all the TED videos as and when they
are uploaded? My goal is to maintain a local copy on my machine so that I can
view them whenever I like. Any downloaders that can do the job?

~~~
nhangen
iTunes?

~~~
maverhick
The itunes app has only 117 videos? Or are you mentioning some other method?
While the <http://metated.petarmaric.com/> link mentions a total of 936
downloads

~~~
nhangen
Ah OK. I mistakenly assumed that iTunes had them all.

------
weinzierl
My friends love TED Talks and I thought I share the spreadsheet on Facebook. I
was surprised that Facebook considers the link spammy and would not let me.

~~~
exch
Chrome also does not allow me to bookmark it in any way.

~~~
weinzierl
Ok, so it's not just me. I'm really curious why.

------
marilyn
There is another spreadsheet, I just discovered via reddit, that also includes
PostRank engagement rankings:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=tWri7T3f4...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=tWri7T3f4Ex6-uVU8i9-FFQ&type=view&gid=0&f=true&sortcolid=10&sortasc=false&rowsperpage=250)

*It takes a while to load.

------
younata
All the links (Disclaimer: I didn't test all of them) go to
[http://www.ted.com/talks/al_gore_on_averting_climate_crisis....](http://www.ted.com/talks/al_gore_on_averting_climate_crisis.html)
which happens to be the first video in the list.

~~~
makeramen
use the URLs in column 3 instead of column 1

~~~
younata
ah. right. they weren't blue, so I didn't identify them as links. Thanks!

------
andreyf
I love TED talks, but I'm not sure what to do with such a list without a sort-
by-something...

~~~
dlsspy
Agreed, a download is most useful to me. I'd rather play with the data.

~~~
joedogboi
I created a CSV version. Will that help?

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/70442/TedTalks.csv?dl=1>

edit: I've noticed some slight errors, but they should be easily fixed. It was
a quick copy paste job, and a quick edit in TextMate to remove extraneous
rows. Sorry about that. If I had the time I'd clean it up nice. Maybe someone
else would like to.

~~~
dlsspy
This is great, thanks.

I put it in revise and did a tiny bit of cleanup, but nothing worth really
publishing.

------
lazylland
Why is it so difficult to make a private copy of this spreadsheet ? There are
no download links, or an easy way in Google Spreadsheet to copy a document via
URL !?!!

------
JacobIrwin
Thank you!

One of my favorites: <http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/1153>

------
staktrace
Awesome! My favourite of the ones I've watched so far is #97.

------
jamesgagan
i can't help but feel that ted is all about the elite talking down to the rest
of us.

------
DaveChild
The sixth of tetradecember?

------
maeon3
I watched 10 of them from 2011 and this is my favorite: Online Filter bubbles.
How people are becoming increasingly segregated, intellectually from the whole
content of the web:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bu...](http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bubbles.html)

edit, and:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/angela_belcher_using_nature_to_grow...](http://www.ted.com/talks/angela_belcher_using_nature_to_grow_batteries.html)

